# Hawk's Cay - Final Final



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Taking my family to Hawk's Cay in August, going to fish the Final Final, wanted to see if anyone had any experience fishing the reefs around Marathon, Duck's Key, etc. We want to bottom fish for Grouper, Yellow Tail, whatever.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I've stayed there before. For reef fishing, this boat will get the job done. If wanting a nicer ride or trolling/kite fishing boat, Tailwaker is probably better.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you bringing your boat? Tailwalker is on my bucket list. His tv show is very informative. If you bring your own boat fish near Tennessee reef at 45 to 75' for your snapper. There is a hump at the 100'/drop off just about 1/4 mile se of the reef tower. It rises to 65' off memory. Grouper wrecks and go bayside. Bayside is fun b/c it's sight fishing. Putt around springer bank looking for natural holes and throw a pinfish down. You will catch a red or a Jew.


----------

